# Selena Gomez: "Deutsche klingen immer wütend"



## beachkini (23 März 2011)

Das ist aber nicht gerade ein Kompliment, was Selena Gomez (18) uns Deutschen da macht. In der Talkshow von David Letterman (63) erzählte die süße Sängerin von ihren letzten Reisen, die sie um die ganze Welt führten, unter anderem auch nach Deutschland. Der Talkmaster wollte von ihr wissen: „Wie war es dort für dich?“

Darauf gibt sie ganz ehrlich zur Antwort: „Es war hart in Deutschland. Sogar wenn sie etwas Nettes sagen, klingt es, als wären sie wütend.“ Nachdem die Lacher im Publikum abebbten, erklärt Letterman: „Glaub mir, sie sind immer wütend.“ Anschließend gibt sie noch eine Anekdote zum Besten. Während eines Interviews in Deutschland wurde sie gefragt, ob sie Yoga möge. Leider verstand Selena aber „Joghurt“ und so redeten sie und die Interviewerin geschlagene 15 Minuten aneinander vorbei, bis sich das Missverständnis aufklärte. 

(Promiflash)


----------



## Punisher (23 März 2011)

Was für ne blöde Tussi


----------



## Chamser81 (23 März 2011)

Die soll erst mal erwachsen werden!


----------



## Spritdealer (23 März 2011)

Sie schaut ja echt zuckersüß aus aber die hellste scheint sie nicht zu sein. Ohja, Disney "Star" sagt ja alles. Vergleiche mit Miley Cyrus, Britney Spears und wie sie alle heißen  Plädoyer abgeschlossen :thumbup:


----------



## krawutz (24 März 2011)

Genau so pauschal wie "Amis klingen immer dumm". Obwohl, wenn man das Interview so hört ...


----------



## ladida (29 März 2011)

macht ihr keine vorwürfe. das sagen doch viele, dass die deutsche sprache hart/ aggressiv klingt. das hat auch nichts mit vorurteil zu tun, sie hören es ja.
also mir ist sowas egal, ich finds sogar lustig. ich weiss ja eh wie geil meine sprache ist xD


----------



## thesloggi (31 März 2011)

als texanerin kann sie wahrscheinlich selbst kein englisch... das was die texaner da von sich geben ist meistens ne ohr-vergewaltigung und wer hat's verbrochen?? die ganzen deutschen auswanderer die das englisch immer so hart ausgesprochen haben


----------

